# Tracksaw anyone?



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

Been looking at the Dewalt tracksaw ad. I really like the zero clearance.
Anyone have one yet?
I think it just jumped to the top of my gotta have list. And, ya they are pricey for sure.

Maybe I can get a discount and write a user "test" report or something :brows:


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

One would be pretty cool to have but I wouldn't use it enough to justify the cost. Maybe if you get one, I could borrow it.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

FESTOOL Live LARGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its the original and still the best. Also prices are fairly close Dream GERMAN:laughing::yes:


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

skymaster said:


> FESTOOL Live LARGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its the original and still the best. Also prices are fairly close Dream GERMAN:laughing::yes:


I bought a track from eurekazone.com and it works well. I got a 100" track, router attachment, and the cutting table kit for less than $350. I really wanted the festool but I couldn't justify the cost.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Just my 2¢ for that amount of money, buy a table saw.


----------



## Quiglag (Mar 21, 2008)

jerryh3 said:


> I bought a track from eurekazone.com and it works well. I got a 100" track, router attachment, and the cutting table kit for less than $350. I really wanted the festool but I couldn't justify the cost.


That track system looks like a better system anyways, and you can use a circular saw you already own.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Quiglag said:


> That track system looks like a better system anyways, and you can use a circular saw you already own.


I use a Hitachi saw with a Freud Diablo blade and it works very well.


----------



## Stephan (Apr 20, 2009)

*awesome tracksaw*

Aloha 
I'd like to post here for the record. The dewalt saw is available and i bought it for $450.-(negotiable), It comes with a 59" track. I also bought the 102" track.($675.- for everything Tax incl.)The Track can be used from both sides it also has an anti kickback device that you can activate. Its full cutting depth with rail is 2 1/8". 
The festool model that cost 500 Bucks(non neg.) has less of a cutting depth. Neither festools have an anti kickback, nor can the rail be used in both directions. Wich can prove problematic in small spaces.
The festool has a single pivot for the plunge like a chopsaw, the dewalt has a double pivot which makes for a smooth plunge.
I cut two sheets of shop Ply at the same time as well as prefinished maple sheets. the result was some of the cleanest cuts you can achieve. The saw was unbelievably smooth and a charm to use. All while running very quiet and save. I actually called all my woodworking friends and told them about it. Exiting.

In my personal opinion i feel that most of the festools are overpriced ($600 router $500 sander $1300 chopsaw aso.) and when i look around in my shop i see a few yellow tools that have run great for many years and proved them selves over and over. 
I feel that i make educated purchases of some of the best tools in the business but festool continues to charge at least twice as much for theyrs. And though i tried a few Festools I don't see a reason to spend any extra money on them. 
I have not yet tried the Makita model but I am sure it will perform compatibly well. I have found it available for $100.- less than Dewalt on line.

The Dewalt saw has been a available in europe for a long time, with great track record. I think the Track-saws are some of the most exiting things to come around since random orbit sanders and any of them festool, makita or dewalt would be great addition to any shop 

Aloha STEPHAN


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

They just did a test on them all in Journal of Light Construction this month...the author said all were good saws, but if he had to choose 1 it would be the festool 55...

Jay


----------



## Stephan (Apr 20, 2009)

i read a similar report and the guy said all the tools were great but for the Extra features and priceflexebility hed go with the dewalt


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Which magazine was that test in?

Jay


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Here's a video of the author using the makita track saw, which was his second choice behind the festool...

http://www.jlconline.com/cgi-bin/jl...mplate/179?c=df7c1fcb1d1b6131fca5967363e3c36f


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

47_47 said:


> Just my 2¢ for that amount of money, buy a table saw.


Yeah they are expensive but they can do some things easier and in other cases do things that are impossible to do on a table saw. I have the Bosch 4000 TS and I am definitely going to keep using it, but since I got the Festool ts 55 Saw with the guide rails I keep using it more and more.

First of all for cutting down sheet stock, there is no issue on which is easier to handle. For cutting tapers, It is just putting the guide rail along the cut line and the saw will exactly follow that taper.

I used the ts 55 to modify a multi-section tube TV entertainment unit to accommodate a 46" flat screen without removing it from the customers living room. I did it by cutting out a section of one 28" wide section and extended it into the next bay. To make the vertical and the horizontal cuts I had to clamp down the saw guide rails.

I made cutting table to cut down sheet goods at home. I put it together with Miller Wood dowels so I didn't need to worry about dinging the Festool blade on a screw.

The pic shows the table before I cut the dowels flush


----------

